# need help with for my first recurve bow !!!!



## jhcc93 (May 28, 2012)

well I'm not really new into archery with recurve bow, but not also someone really experienced, maybe just intermediate? well I've been to small tournaments here where I live won once in 1rst one in 3rd and 4 times 4 place : / ... and before all this I used a genesis, and I sucked at it 
I always used a bow that my school had, but now I have decided that I wanted a bow.
Now I have already made a list of what i'm possibly buying in my budget of 800 , here in the list I just got over the budget 50 dollars not that much I think...

Hoyt Horizon 25" Recurve Riser 25"(white?)
Hoyt ZR330 Recurve Limbs (medium and 36#)
Cartel Mighty Carbon Recurve Sight
Hoyt Super Rest (a friend told me  )
Shibuya DX Plunger
Cartel Carbon/Aluminum Stabilizer(30")
Easton Chest Protector( medium I think , im skinny type not that much but skinny and I'm like 5.8 ft or 1.78 Meters)
Saunders On-Guard™ Armguard - White
Fivics Miracle 500 Target Quiver
AAE Gorilla Grip Arrow Puller
W&W Sebastian Flute Premium Magnetic Bowstand
Angel Tab II

I'm looking forward for your opinnion of my first recurve bow list, and what can I change without overpassing 800 budget but as much as 850. Now I'm also thinking if I do well at this sport in some time I could change my things but thats later on . For now I'll just like to know what is alright and what can I change.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

You will probably get a more informed response in the F.I.T.A. forum. There are a lot of very good JOAD coaches who post over there.

Sorry I can't help more,
Allen


----------



## sightmaster (Jul 1, 2011)

go to your local archery shop and shoot some bows and see what you like


----------

